# [SOLVED] 4GB Installe RAM but only 2.75GB Usable



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I recently installed a new RAM on my HP Pavillion DV5-1004nr laptop.
Installed 2GB and I have Windows 7 x64 SP1.

The problem is, on the properties of my computer, it shows I have a 4GB of RAM installed but only 2.75GB is usable.

BIOS also detects that I have 4GB of RAM on my machine.

I also checked the Resource Monitor, and found out that 1283MB is Hardware Reserved.

Please let me know what the problem is. 1.3GB is a huge amount and I would not want to put that to waste.

Let me know if you need anything else from me.

Thank you in advance,

JC


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4GB Installe RAM but only 2.75GB Usable*

the 1283MB or 1.3GB will be used by the onboard graphics chip.

Why do you want the extra ram anyway no game will use over 3GB and only high end apps used for graphic design and video editing will use more than 2GB


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 4GB Installe RAM but only 2.75GB Usable*

IMO you can never have too much ram. My home win7 box has 6gig and my work box has 8

The ram is not being wasted. Usually you lose about 800meg in a 32bit OS due to hardware drivers and pointers as your observation has confirm though you see 1.3gig used.

The difference maybe due to a onboard video card using system ram for its video memory.


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 4GB Installe RAM but only 2.75GB Usable*

I understand. I read that my graphics card is shared, probably that's why it allocated the 1.3GB of RAM to itself.

Thank you very much for your inputs, I really appreciate it.

JC


----------

